# Dish wont take box back



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

They say since I activated the box I can't return it, I say that is great customer service. What am I to do with a box that i'm not happy with. I've had the 211 for about 10 days and it's been nothing but trouble, now i'm stuck with it.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Henry63 said:


> They say since I activated the box I can't return it, I say that is great customer service. What am I to do with a box that i'm not happy with. I've had the 211 for about 10 days and it's been nothing but trouble, now i'm stuck with it.


e-bay?


----------



## mrb627 (Jan 8, 2006)

Did you buy it or lease it?


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

mrb627 said:


> Did you buy it or lease it?


Lease


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Email [email protected] and politely plead your case. No guarantees.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you unhappy with its features or is it defective?


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Are you unhappy with its features or is it defective?


I imagine the features are okay, if the lipsync would go away and the picture would not shift to the left when I use hdmi. My thing is why market something if it's not ready to be mass produced.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Email [email protected] and politely plead your case. No guarantees.


Thanks James


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Keep in mind, it will get better and one day you may wish you had kept it. Also switch to component and remember, lipsync, sometime orginates at the source. I have it on some OTA channels that have nothing to do with Dish.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I do not agree. the lip sync problem on OTA channels could very well be a problem with the 211. I never had OTA sync problem with my 811 and when I switch between my 211 and 811 the lip sync problem goes away on the exact same program.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Keep in mind, it will get better and one day you may wish you had kept it. Also switch to component and remember, lipsync, sometime orginates at the source. I have it on some OTA channels that have nothing to do with Dish.


Actually, if you are using your Dish receiver's OTA tuner, the digital audio you receive OTA is processed and 'loaded' by the dish receiver OTA tuner circuitry onto the optical digital output of the 211/411 or it is converted to analog and output on the regular audio jacks, so even though satellite channels are not involved, processing in your satellite receiver is. This does not mean lipsync issues can't originate at the source, but you have to figure in the processing of the dish equipment regardless. I have a 411 and 811 and have compared lipsync issues side-by-side and when I have them on the 411, the 811 is fine on the same channel at the same time.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Keep in mind, it will get better and one day you may wish you had kept it. Also switch to component and remember, lipsync, sometime orginates at the source. I have it on some OTA channels that have nothing to do with Dish.


What kind of logic is that? Do you buy your car expecting that in the future it will improve. Sure, spend $26K on a car that doesn't turn left, but that "feature" will be added sometime in the 2Q of 2007. If things don't work, don't release them until they do!


----------



## Tonik (Apr 20, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Keep in mind, it will get better and one day you may wish you had kept it. Also switch to component and remember, lipsync, sometime orginates at the source. I have it on some OTA channels that have nothing to do with Dish.


As one of the original owners of an 811, I agree 'it will get better'. But it won't be right or even close before your unit is obsolete and your only choice is to replace it with another new full of bugs unit. Rinse - Lather - Repeat.

I am not going to be fooled again.

Sorry, I usually just lurk here. I lurk to learn and what I have learned about my options is not very apealing. I promise won't post any more random slams at Dish.


----------



## Henry63 (Feb 16, 2006)

wisdom said:


> What kind of logic is that? Do you buy your car expecting that in the future it will improve. Sure, spend $26K on a car that doesn't turn left, but that "feature" will be added sometime in the 2Q of 2007. If things don't work, don't release them until they do!


very well put:lol: 
I'm getting my 811 back on Friday. I would like to thank James for pointing me in the right direction.


----------

